# Purdy Pro-Extra users



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Are any of you using these for interior work, trim, cut, etc.? Thinking about picking up a few but would like a little info. first.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*cut*

pro extra elasco I got one a couple weeks ago love it to cut

I have a couple of the pro extra glides but find them to stiff for trim


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> pro extra elasco I got one a couple weeks ago love it to cut
> 
> I have a couple of the pro extra glides but find them to stiff for trim


I have a couple of the XL-2.5 Elascos and they are by far my favorite brush. They are small enough for finer work and fat enough to hold some paint.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Purdy pro-extra is a great brush, it's for really thick sticky paint. I use to use them when P&L's accolade semigloss trim paint was a bear to brush - but it seems 'thick' paints are out these days. But definitely if you use a paint that is really thick - then that's the brush you want - if you have a brush that is easy to brush, then paint will come dripping off those brushes like a leaky faucet.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Pro-extras are for exterior, but they are a little stiffer interior brushes.

I was using them for interiors and like the cutting ability in a two coat situation.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*pro extra*

agree totally that is what i said earlier it is great cutting but stiff for trim


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I went to the paint store and picked up a 3" Swan, 2.5" Glide and a 2.5" Elasco. I used the Elasco to paint some base and a couple of 6 panel doors; it's a keeper. I had to be a little lighter in touch, a very nice brush. It painted much smoother than I thought, the freekin bristles look like broom straws. I think it will soften up a bit over time and be perfect. I have to cut tomorow so the Swan and the Glide will be up to bat.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

stansoph said:


> Are any of you using these for interior work, trim, cut, etc.? Thinking about picking up a few but would like a little info. first.


1, yes
2, they're good

enough info? :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a 3" pro extra swan, for smaller base while running shoe, and smaller trim.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

These brushes are great. The Swan made quick work of some beautiful asphalt grade texture. Glad you guys filled me in, thanks.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Pro-extras are for exterior, but they are a little stiffer interior brushes.
> 
> I was using them for interiors and like the cutting ability in a two coat situation.


I use Pro extra's for exterior also , but I picked up a few wooster extra Firm and they work great too for exterior.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I picked up a few wooster extra Firm and they work great too for exterior.


Yeah i have been using some Wooster Jaguar firms, good brushes.


----------

